# Reward for geocaching.....



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Another photo app, called Moldiv, free, makes collages


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pics Von - it looks as if it was a wonderful place for a swim.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks Marzi , it's the river Tame, which runs through Daisy Nook country park. We are very lucky, as it is within walking distance for us. Meadow actually swam for the first time this week, only a few strokes, but she did have all her feet off the bottom - brave little 'poo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Very cute collage! I think I will have to try that app


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

cant find the app...is it spelt differently?


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/moldiv-collage-photo-editor/id608188610?mt=8
This is the link on the AppStore here in the uk- the app might have a different name over the pond.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Mo, this link might help, as far as I can see it is called Moldiv generally

http://www.topappstoday.com/apps-photo+&+video/608188610/moldiv-ndash-collage-photo-ed


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you! I think my problem was I was only looking on my cell phone which is samsung...I will try it on my Ipad when I get home. 
Thank you for helping me!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jealous... I have android. The girls look beautiful!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

ok I found an app. People on fb hate me  

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely pictures ladies! Bit of fancy stuff going on there!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great pictures, you creative lot you xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Jealous... I have android. The girls look beautiful!!!


Donna, which app did you find?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Donna, which app did you find?


photo grid. it was free. my fav and I'm addicted already. I need help

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

